# Tree across Boulder Creek between 17th & Folsom



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like there is a large tree that has fallen across Boulder Creek in the town run. It's between 17th and Folsom. It's large enough that it's not going anywhere. As of Sunday (May 16th) the tree as just above water level.

It's large enough that it's going to take chainsaw work to get it out.


----------

